# Scam/Spam



## pacodemountainside (Oct 9, 2014)

This "TUG" survey  popped up on my screen  on a resort computer????


http://-------------------com-6.net...7hns6-aP1RUpg3.h0K-k3cjO3Y3qmZOA&dt=1m|r|3|n|

*FOLKS - PLEASE DON'T CLICK ON THIS LINK!  *


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 9, 2014)

went ahead and broke the link for ya...

what did the survey ask?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 9, 2014)

Thax! 

Easy ones like sex, how often do you  access TUG,where do you use computer,  etc.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 9, 2014)

interesting, did it have the TUG logo on it or what?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, it looked official.

But after  simple questions and then saying I needed to order something and give credit card knew was a scam.

Like used to get   in spam folder  from purported   restaurants, WalMart, etc.  and once you signed up had to cancel credit card to get rid of.

Just got for Earthlink, so some kind of malware.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 9, 2014)

did you notify the resort of this?  what did they say?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes!

Good to be back home on own safe  computer.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 14, 2014)

Not quite the same but I got a call from "Microsoft Technical Support" yesterday and the "tech" said they have evidence my computer has a virus.  

I said just a minute, put the speaker fone one, and worked away.  Believe it or not, 15 minutes later, the alleged tech was still on the fone.

He sounded like he was speaking English as a third or fourth language.

I don't believe microsoft ever calls their customers.

Sterling


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 14, 2014)

the microsoft support scam is a very old one that happens to folks regularly.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 14, 2014)

We had a call from our bank on Saturday and they wanted some information.  I told them that I wouldn't give information over the phone and that I would call the branch back myself.  He hung up rather quickly without saying anymore so I assume that it is a scam but it was our local bank.  There are many banks in our area so I still wonder if I should call back or go by the branch?

I wonder how many people will answer questions over the phone and not be suspicious?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 14, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Not quite the same but I got a call from "Microsoft Technical Support" yesterday and the "tech" said they have evidence my computer has a virus.
> 
> I said just a minute, put the speaker fone one, and worked away.  Believe it or not, 15 minutes later, the alleged tech was still on the fone.
> 
> ...



There's a current thread on this. Sounds like the jerk who called me.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217738&highlight=scam


----------

